# Eclipse: Variablenname in allen Klassen ändern



## CarloC (1. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende in allen Klassen meines Projekts die Variable:


```
Container c;
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Variablennamen "c" in allen Klassen zu ändern, ohne dass ich jede Klasse anpacken muss?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## WieselAc (1. Feb 2007)

wenn sich das C in allen Klassen auf das gleiche Objekt bezieht, kannst du in eclipse mit dern Kürzel: Alt +Shift +R die Variable umbennen.


----------

